# FatBoy Challenge 2018 – 35,000



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

We didn't get as close as wanted(50k) for 2017, but we will kill it for 2018.
Let give inspiration for the seasoned folks as well as any newcomers to the challenge.

Rules:


> The rules are simple. If you pedal it, POST IT! whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT! Use this thread as a primary means to track your bicycling, whether it's a moving bike, a stationary bike, a trainer, whatever. POST. THE. MILES!
> 
> if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... if you want to post a pic please just keep it down to only one, AFTER the mileage. ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the math as the first part of the post to keep things easy to follow


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

16.61 + 16.57 = *33.18*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

33.18 + 16.59 = *49.77*


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

49.77 + 0 = 49.77

well I've got a couple hundred so far, but I'll wait until the end of the year to post up. I don't remember to do it every ride, and it gets too difficult to figure out what I've ridden between times I post.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

notso said:


> it gets too difficult to figure out what I've ridden between times I post.


Totally understandable. I have found it hard to keep up with it at times and I use the app(Samsung Health) on my phone and fitbit. I also use excel to help me, but its a good possibility I might miss a few posts regardless.


----------



## Birddog1148 (Dec 23, 2017)

49.77+26.73=76.5 if my math is right. My mileage isn't today but year to date.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

76.5 + 0 = 76.5

I didn't ride as much as I should have last year in the fall, but I started this year up with a couple of work commutes and a 20 mile loop around town. It is amazing how quickly my endurance faded after being off of the bike for a while. Half of that 20 mile ride was into a 45 degree headwind, and I wasn't really dressed for that. I was practically down to jogging speed by the time I made it home, but I made it. Going for 1500 this year. I will add to the mileage at the end of the month, I do a fair amount of short distance rides.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey DanInVA, 

I'm glad to see ya here. Only 45 degrees... lol

But,

Speaking of cold and caught off guard. My 2nd ride this year I made a bit of a newbie mistake, because I didn't check the weather. When I left to ride, I was thinking it is a bit nippy but I will be fine. I rode a little more and felt a little more cold. I was thinking I should turn around and put on better clothing, but I didn't.

It turns out that it was 34 degrees, but that wasn't the problem. The wind was blowing 18.5mph. For the first time I was truly relying on my granny gears.

Into the wind, I was cussing up a storm. The wind behind me, I wasn't cold, and I was moving pretty fast.

Next day, same temps, no wind, but I was dressed for the day before.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

HAMP said:


> Hey DanInVA,
> 
> I'm glad to see ya here. Only 45 degrees... lol


Yeah man, good work putting the time in! I have a lot of respect for you guys putting up miles up north this time of year. I am originally from Central New York, we moved south when I was 8. I used to be far more resilient to cold weather, but a couple of decades in the south have softened me up a bit. I can handle it in the cold if I have to, but I dress warm.

That last ride was an after work ride. It was 70 degrees when I went to work, so I dressed in shorts and a t shirt and headed to work. When I got off, it was a still nice 55, and I decided to get this ride in without ever going home. I find that if I get home and kick my feet up, it is really hard to get motivated to go out for a ride. Anyway, I'm midway through this ride, and the temp starts dropping, and the wind picks up. I made it home, but I was fighting this headwind for the better part of an hour. It wore me down, but I made it home, so I guess that makes it a draw.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

76.5 + 18.74 = *95.24*


----------



## Birddog1148 (Dec 23, 2017)

95.24+ 7.75=102.99

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

102.99 + 81.86 = 184.85

81.86 YTD as of 1/26/2018


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

184.85 + 18.73 = *203.58*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

203.58 + 31.1 = 234.68

113 ytd as of 1/28/2018


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

234.68 + 18.77 = *253.45*


----------



## Big Tommy C (Apr 10, 2004)

253.45 + 9.3 = 262.75

Hmm, I'm behind. Hopefully I'll get out more soon.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

262.75 + 31.78 = 294.53
144.74 ytd
As of 2/3/2018


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

294.53 + 27.57 = 322.1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

322.1 + 21.21= 343.31
165.95 ytd
As of 2/13/2018


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

343.31 + 16.65 = *359.96*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

359.96 + 20.05 = *380.01*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

380.01 + 44.22 = 424.23
210.20 ytd
As of 2/19/2018


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

424.23 + 9.86 = *434.09*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

434.09 + 40.16= 474.25
250.33 ytd
as of 2/26/2017

Can we get this as a sticky?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

474.25 + 23.58 = *497.83*


----------



## Dr. Dolittle (Feb 1, 2013)

497.83 + 9.2 = 507.03

Blankets Creek on Saturday


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

507.03 + 18.74 = *525.77*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

525.77 + 25.74 =*551.51*


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

551.51 + 28 = 579.51


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

579.51 + 22.56 = *602.07*

Good weather today :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

602.07 + 67.23 = 669.30
317.57 ytd
as of 3/18/2018


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

669.30 + 26.02 = *695.32*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

695.32 + 26.04 = *721.36*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

721.36 + 21.19 = *742.55*

Temperature was COLD and it was WINDY today.... 
I tuff ride, and I was about 5miles short of planned trip.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

742.55 + 26.07 = *768.62*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

768.62 + 20.11 = *788.73*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

788.33 + 22.21 = 810.54

339.77 ytd
as of 3/25


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

810.54 + 26.15 = *836.69*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

836.69 + 26.08 = *862.77*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

862.77 + 21.42 = *884.19*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

884.19 + 10.2 = 894.39
349.97 ytd
as of 3/31


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

894.39 + 16.16 = *910.55*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

910.55 + 450.47 = 1361.02

107.23 - January
122.46 - February 
220.78 - March

Sorry fellas, going to be down and out for a while. Severely ruptured two discs in my back and will be having surgery soon. Keep it going guys!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1361.02 + 6.02 = 1367.04

Going to join in again, with the snow we've been getting the trainer is my only option right now.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

1367.04 + 25.23 = *1392.27*

375.42 ytd as of 4/2


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

1392.27 + 17.88 = *1410.15*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

1410.15 + 12.78 = *1422.93*

400.3 ytd as of 4/4


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

1422.93 + 928.3 = 2351.23
928.3 YTD as of 4/3


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

2351.2
+307 (through Q1 2018)
2658.2


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2658.2 + 39.47 = *2697.67
*
439.55 ytd as of 4/9


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I forgot to update yesterday.. Yesterday we had the best weather so far this year and it was FANTASTIC!!!
27.66 & 26.69

2697.67 + 54.35 = *2752.02*


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 12, 2014)

2752.02 + 29.2 = 2781.22


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

2781.22 + 26.56 = *2807.78*


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 12, 2014)

2807.78 + 21.8 = 2829.58


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

2807.78 + 26.44 = * 2,834.22 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

2,834.22 + 26.20 = *2,860.42*


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

2,860.42 + 7.00 = 2,867.42


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

2,867.42 + 21.39 = *2,888.81*


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

2888.81 + 70.5 = 2959.31

Finally starting to see some non frigid weather suited for riding. In other news, I've been a big old slacker and have got a fair bit of catching up to do. Better late than never.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey DanInVA, NO catching up to do, but its important to just get in where ya fit in. Glad to see your post and back in action.

2959.31 + 26.58 = *2,985.89*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

2,985.89 + 26.4 = *3,012.39*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

3,012.39 + 18.95 = *3,031.34*

strong wind and rain cut my ride short


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

3031.34 + 20.5 = 3051.84 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

April total: 178
3051.84+178= 3229.84


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3229.84 + 49.29 = 3279.13

489.06 ytd
as of 5/1


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Been so busy, I haven't had time to post.
21.39 + 26.54 + 39.03
I'm pretty sure I won't be doing that 39miles again, especially with the high winds we had yesterday. I was tired.

3279.13 + 86.96 = *3,366.09*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

3,366.09 + 22.5 = *3,388.59*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3388.59 + 26.05 = *3414.64*

514.89 ytd
as of 5/5


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

3414.64 + 11 = 3425.64. Nothing crazy today, just a nice relaxing ride through the State park. About 50/50 paved and singletrack.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

3425.64 + 31.22 = *3,456.86*

Finally changed the BB on the ole Marlin, and it made a difference. It was just before winter when it started making noises. I figured since it was winter I wouldn't worry about it until summer.

New BB and new shoes and I was rolling more then I planned.


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

3,456.86 + 32.0 = 3,488.86

Had a great weekend!


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

3488.86+25.2=3514.06


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

3514.06 + 219.6 = 3733.66

1147.9 YTD

The last 30 miles of that had over 5K of climbing...ouch
Still struggling to break the 250lb barrier.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

3733.66 + 42.68 = *3776.34*


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

3776.34 + 15.6 = 3791.94


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

3791.94 + 28.75 = *3,820.69*

This was a terrible ride for me today...
I had planned for 31 miles...
My newly replaced BB was clicking, I had to go into the bike shop. I seen him tighten it down and he was surprised it was that loose. I barely gotten 2 blocks away and still making noise, I went back. Even after leaving the 2nd time, I swear I still hear a little tick..
It starts to rain.


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

3820.69 + 15.6 = 3836.29

Goal for the year is to get off the Clydesdale page... At 51, a tough nut to crack, but down 7 since I started riding again.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3836.29 + 24.3 = 3860.59

539.41 ytd
as of 5/11


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3860.59 + 23.97 = 3884.56

563.17 ytd
as of 5/13


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

3884.56 + 24.00 = 3908.56


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

19.06+15.05 = 34.11

3908.56 + 34.11 = *3,942.67*


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

3942.67 + 10 = 3952.67

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

3952.67 + 26.66 = *3,979.33*


----------



## dsmxsteve (Jun 19, 2016)

I’ll add my my YTD.... 
3979.33+ 779= 
4758.33


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

4758.33 + 26.59. = *4,784.92*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

4,784.92 + 21.51 = *4,806.43*


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

4806.43 + 21.9 =4828.33


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

4828.33 + 21.0 = 4849.33


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5 + 15.26
Since my Marlin is in the bike shop, I finally got around to cleaning/dusting my trailbike... I have it ready to go now.
4849.33 + 20.26 = * 4,869.59 *


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

4869.59 + 24.23 =4,893.82

587.4 ytd
as of 5/28


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

4,893.82 + 7.19 = * 4,901.01 *

Late late night ride with the wife.


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

4901.01 + 43 = 4944.01


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

2 rides this weekend!

4944.01 + 20.3 = 4964.31


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what was going on, but I ended up feeling terrible during my ride today. I had planned to do upto 45 miles today. Just before hitting 10miles, it felt like I was on mile 32... I felt a little out of it and I stopped and I noticed my arms were extremely wet. I thought that was strange. I made it to mile 20 and I wanted to stop, but I kept going. I rode 2 more and had to stop at a park. I laid on the bench for over an hour, and I couldn't get up. 
Made it home with a total of:

4964.31 + 23.82 = *4,988.13 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

4,988.13 + 18.36 = *5,006.49*


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

May total: 205
5006.5+205=5211.5
My bottom bracket took a dump, ordered a replacement. Hopefully impact to June will be minimal. Fingers crossed for correct order fulfillment and quick shipping


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

iliketexmex said:


> My bottom bracket took a dump


Same here, but mine crapped out on me awhile back. I was lazy with doing it myself and let the LBS work on it. I had to go back a few times because the replacement was clicking.

Then the LBS told me my frame was cracked and that is why it wouldn't stay tight. Unhappy customer..

I'm now told there is no crack after they had my bike for over a week.

I picked it up yesterday.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

I would love to support an LBS, but stories like that make me not want to. I don't have a stable of spare bikes either. Being off the bike for week would stink


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5211.5 + 17.27 = *5,228.77*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,228.77 + 24.18 = * 5,252.95 *


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

5252.95 + 9 = 5261.95

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5261.95 + 20.56 = * 5,282.51 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,282.51 + 31.42 =*5,313.93*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,313.93 + 25.8 = * 5,339.73 *


----------



## dsmxsteve (Jun 19, 2016)

100 even since my last post. 5339.73. + 100= 5439.73


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

5,439.73 + 42.50 = *5,482.23*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5,482.23 + 17.93 = 5,500.16

605.54 ytd
as of 6/11

Work is really getting in the way of riding lately! On the other hand, the Blackhawk Challenge is up to 78.4 hours ytd.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,500.16 + 15.25 = * 5,515.41 *


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

5515.41 + 20.3 = 5535.71


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5535.71 + 25.49 = * 5,561.2 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,561.2 + 31.68 = * 5,592.88 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,592.88 + 32.02 = * 5,624.9 *


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

5624.9 + 20.2 = 5645.1


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5645.1+ 16.76 = *5,661.86 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,661.86 + 30.08 = *5,691.94*


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

5,691.94 + 213.67 = *5905.61*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5905.61+21.43 = *5,927.04 *


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

5,927.04 + 6.6 = 5,933.64


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

5,933.64 + 19.80 = 5,953.44


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,953.44 + 7.45 = * 5,960.89 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

5,960.89 + 32.06 = * 5,992.95 *


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

Quick spin vs. sitting on the couch:

5992.95 + 11.6 = 6004.55


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

6004.55 + 12.73 = * 6,017.28 *


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

6017.28 + 406.4 = 6423.68

1554.3 YTD as of 6/26


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

6423.68 + 1.9 = 6,425.58


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

6,425.58 + 12.8 = 6,438.38


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

6,438.38 + 67.54 = 6,505.92

672.88 ytd as of 7/1


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

6,505.92 + 26.75 = * 6,532.67 *

I caught a cold.... lol
I didnt know a summer cold could be that bad. I was really sick, and then midday Sunday I came out of it as if I was never sick. Weirdest thing


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

6,505.92 + 677.80 = 7183.72

April - 159.88
May - 334.24
June - 183.68


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

June total 75 (work trips and weather kept me down)
7258.72


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7258.72 + 21.7 = * 7,280.42 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,280.42 + 21.45 = * 7,301.87 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,301.87 + 26.81 = * 7,328.68 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,328.68 + 6.57 = * 7,335.25 *

I was having a lot of fun on the ride.... right up until my chain broke in the middle of woods. I mistakenly started walking back to the last spot I remembered that was near a walking road. Reviewing the map afterwards, I was only a couple feet away from getting off the trail to a route to the parking lot.

Having sooo much fun, that I laughed at myself when I clipped that tree, and somehow did a ninja somersault, landed on my feet and went to the ground with joy of not breaking any body parts.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,335.25 + 6.79 = * 7,342.04 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,342.04 + 25.02 = * 7,367.06 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,367.06 + 35.98 = * 7,403.04 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

7,403.04 + 20.55 = * 7,423.59 *


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

7,423.59 + 35.70 = * 7,459.29 *


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

7,459.29 + 42.87 = *7,502.16*

715.91 ytd as of 7/24


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

7,502.16 + 50.4 = 7552.56

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

7552.56
+156.00 
----------
7708.56
(Mileage getting hamstrung by work travel, but trying to add as much as I can)


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

7708.56 + 97= 7805.56


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

7805.56 + 16.0 = 7821.56

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

7821.56 + 649 = 8470.56


I've done a terrible job of recording rides this year, but here is what I have in my strava feed at the moment...


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

I am late to the party and after a 10+ year hiatus from riding trails, I have started riding again. Plan on riding a couple more days this coming weekend. 

8470.56 + 13 = 8483.56


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

8,483.56 + 21.29 = 8,504.85

737.20 ytd
as of 8/10


----------



## Piledriver_2235 (Aug 13, 2018)

8504.85+ 43.7 (last three weeks)=8548.55


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

8548.55 + 45 (last 2 days) = 8593.55


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I caught a cold in the middle of June, and for some reason it really had me down for awhile. I rode all last winter and nothing wrong, but the wife brings home a terrible cold from work in the middle of the summer.

Since my last post, I missed a lot of days, my daily miles have dropped down per day. Yet I have been hitting the trails which I haven't been putting in as many miles.

8593.55 + 243.98 = *8837.53*


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

8593.55 + 13 = 8606.55


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

8606.55 + 17 = 8623.55


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

8623.55 + 10 = 8633.55


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

8633.55 + 12 = 8645.55


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

8645.55 + 5 = 8650.55



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piledriver_2235 (Aug 13, 2018)

8650.55+12.5= 8663.05

Edit: looks like HAMP's 243.98 miles from above didn't get added in.
So new Total should be 8663.05+243.98= 8907.03


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

8663.05 + 10 = 8673.05


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

8673.05
+ 153 August
8826.05


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Piledriver_2235 said:


> 8650.55+12.5= 8663.05
> 
> Edit: looks like HAMP's 243.98 miles from above didn't get added in.
> So new Total should be 8663.05+243.98= 8907.03


Good catch...
Looks like it was missed twice.

8826.05 + 243.98 = 9070.03
157.46 since my last post

9070.03 + 157.46 = *9,227.49*


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

215 miles in August.


9227.49 + 215 = 9,442.49


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

9442.49 + 13 = 9455.49


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

9455.49 + 4.6 = 9460.09

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

9460.09 + 18 = 9478.09


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

9478.09 + 10.25 = 9488.34

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganTrailBum (Aug 13, 2018)

9488.34 + 214.5 = 9702.84
214.5 is July and August, wasn't biking before July. I'll try to keep adding each month.


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

9702.84 + 12.46 = 9715.30


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

9715.30 + 21 = 9736.30


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

9736.30 + 6.9 = 9743.20


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

246.84 since my last posting. I'm about 250 miles behind schedule for my wish miles for the year. I really don't think I'm gonna catch up to it.

Wish miles is a number I made up last year 'Wishing I could complete this year'... lol

9743.20 + 246.84 = *9990.04*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

9990.04 + 118.82 = 10,108.86

855.8 ytd as of 9/29


----------



## MichiganTrailBum (Aug 13, 2018)

10,108.86 + 49.72 = 10,158.58

Slow month for me. Got a cold about half way through and took a couple trips. Hope to be back on track next month. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

10158.58
+ 160.30 September
10318.88


----------



## dkharris111 (Sep 20, 2011)

Saturday 6 hour big ring Challenge. 45 miles of bliss full singletrack.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

10318.88
+ 45 dkharris111 6hr race 
10363.88
+ 7.12 one last run for the month for me
10371


----------



## Pennies (Jun 13, 2018)

New guy around here.
10371 + 751.9 YTD for me.

11122.90


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

11122.90 + 469.11 = 11592.01

July - 160.22
Aug - 168.66
Sept - 140.23


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

11592.01 + 37.4 = 11,629.41

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

11,629.41 + 135 = 11,764.41


----------



## secretagent117 (Sep 27, 2018)

11,764.41 + 350 = 12,114.41


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

12,114.41 + 172.32 = *12,286.73*


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

12,286.73 + 16 = 12,302.73


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

12,302.73 + 1,687.4 mi YTD = 13990.13


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

13990.13 + 79.42 = 14,069.55

931.03 ytd as of 10/21


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

14,069.55 + 22.7 = 14,092.25

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,092.25 + 153.15 = *14245.4*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

YTD = 2704.1
Not so good... I'm 359miles behind my planned miles for the year.

14245.4 + 75.43 = *14320.83*


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

14320.83
125.00 October was pathetic, work is killing me.
14,445.83


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,445.83 + 27.21 = *14473.04*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14473.04 + 31.41 = * 14,504.45*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,504.45 + 31.6 = *14,536.05*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,536.05 + 33 = *14,569.05*


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

14,569.05 + 134.4 = 14,703.45


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,703.45 + 20.5 = * 14,723.95 *


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

14,723.95 + 30.5 = 14,754.45

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

14,754.45 + 13 = 14,767.45



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,767.45 + 25.19 = *14,792.64*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Phone died while riding.

14,792.64 + 27 = * 14,819.64 *


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

14,819.64 + 6.1 = 14,825.74

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,825.74 + 22.03 = * 14,847.77 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,847.77 + 24.17 = * 14,871.94 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,871.94 + 34.61 = * 14,906.55 *


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

14,906.55 + 9.24 = 14,915.79


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,915.79 + 22.67 = * 14,938.46 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,938.46 + 13.25 =* 14,951.71 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

14,951.71 + 26.83 = 14,978.54


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Missed a couple days of posting.

14,978.54 + 65.36 = 15,043.9


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

15043.9 + 32.55 = 15,076.45


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

15,076.45
+ 140.3 (November Total)
15,216.75


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a pretty good month. Would have been better if my chain and rear cassette didn't need to be swapped out. Now I have to change the front crank. It's on order and I'm not waiting, just not changing the front gear until it gets here.

15,216.75 + 32.58 = *15,249.33*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

My miles are about to slow down. I don't ride when it's wet out(maybe in the summer I do, but not winter). I've only ridden twice this month.

15,249.33 + 65.18 = *15,314.51*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no excuse besides simply being lazy!

I haven't ridden since the Dec 4th & 5th. I could give an excuse that the temps have been down in the 25 degree range, but with proper gear I'm fine and not cold. I dont know why I haven't been riding.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

15,314.51 + 30.14 = *15,344.65*

kinda sorta had to make myself get out there and ride. I had to cut the ride short because too many cars were trying to hit me. I'm not usually bothered by close passing vehicle, but I think it was the cars coming from the opposite side coming over too close.

The whole time riding, I was thinking not to worry about it and that should be the last car. On this weird curve, some car come speeding around it and towards me. I felt it was simply time to make it a short ride.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

15,344.65 + 35.89 = 15,380.54


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just looking over my excel sheet with my miles, and I noticed that I am just 293.88 miles short of actually getting my wish miles for the year. At the beginning of the year, I gave myself a goal each month. The total for the year i gave myself, I felt it was ridiculous.

I can't believe I am so close, but it's nothing to brag about because I've seen others double and triple my miles.

15,380.54 + 30.33 = *15,410.87*

My legs are killing me.... lol


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I was pretty tired, and I decided to call it quits. I think it was because of the yardwork I did before the ride. 

15,410.87 + 13.57 = 15,424.44


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

November miles

15,424.44 + 152.99 = 15,577.43


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't explain why, but I really had fun with my ride today.

It was 40 degrees out, but I wasn't cold. I was just rolling along looking goofy with a big ole smile on face. Speaking to people as if it was the middle of a warm summer.

15,577.43 + 33.13 =*15,610.56*

I LOVE CYCLING!!!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

15,610.56 + 33.72 = 15,644.28


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

15,644.28 + 23.98 = *15,668.26*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

15,668.26 + 33.55 = *15,701.81*


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

15,701.81 + 3,909 = 19,801.81


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I have done an additional 810.9 since my last check in + 19801.81 = 20612.71

I may be good for another hundred before year's end, and I am approaching non clydesdale size from all the riding!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

20612.71 + 33.63 =* 20,646.34 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

20,646.34 + 34.07 = 20,680.41


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

20680.41
+ 231. So far in December, two more rides to go
----------
20911.41


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Welp!
We are expected to have a rainy day today, so no more miles from me in 2018.

20911.41 + 16 56 = 20,927.97


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

20911.41
+20
----------
20931.41
We are getting rain today too, but I may ride a little bit anyway. I won't ride 14k+ though :thumbsup:, so I won't be dragging us over the finish line


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I snuck an additional 116.1 miles in last minute + 20931.41 = 21,947.51
We've got 35,321 kilometers.... I say it counts 
Happy New Year all good riding next year!


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

21,947.51 + 55.58 = *22,003.09 miles*

35410.54km


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

22,003.09 + 10 = 22,013.09, 
Last ride of the year for me


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22,013.09 + 403.39 = 22,416.48

90.83 - October
104.35 - November
208.21 - December


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

22,416.48 + 184.33 = *22,600.81*

A pitiful Sep. and Oct., totalling only 137 miles for the two months. I fell short of my yearly goal of 1,200, reaching only 1,115.46.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

December
22,600.81 + 138.2 = 22,739.01


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

22,739.01 + 929.5 = 23,668.51

2483.8 for the year (had 2500 goal).

I really fell off a cliff after mid year. Life just got in the way of riding. Once you get out of the habit, it's tough to get started again. I had 4 full weeks will ZERO rides this fall and several more with very minimal riding.

I did get a short ride in on new years day, so here's to a better 2019!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Last year was my first time giving myself a goal to complete. Honestly I made up some crazy unattainable miles for myself. Since I pushed myself, it wasn't that hard to do. I didn't get my wish miles but was pretty close.

The year before in 2017 I simply rode around and I did 1487miles for the year(lost 70lbs). In 2018 I created myself a excel sheet and put some wish miles to do. I gave myself a weird number of 3563.55miles. I was short by 70.86miles. I'm pretty proud of myself for getting it done. I know for sure if I didn't have mechanical problems I would have went about my wish miles.

Now here is the funny part:
2017 - 1487.71miles - lost 70lbs
2018 - 3563.55miles - lost 0lbs

LMAO!!!

This is what seemed to have happened. During the beginning of 2018 through to November, per scale I had lost 17.4lbs. With a lot of holiday eating and less riding I put that 17.4lbs back on. Around the time I weighed myself at the end of December I was the same weight as last December.

Also, I noticed something extremely STRANGE!!! 
I've gotten a little bit over 1/4inch taller. I'm 50, and I believe we start to get shorter as we age.

Before this new growth in height, I knew I was a little bit less then 6'1, but always said that was how tall I was. Now it's true.

16.56(wasn't added from post #226)

23668.51 + 16.56 = *23685.07*


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I would bet that the extra height is because of the lost weight. Losing weight reduces the load on joints (like your spine). I'd bet the spaces between vertebrae have opened up a little bit resulting in a bit more height.


----------



## Big_Mike (May 28, 2018)

Started riding the end of June after doing nothing forever.

23,685.07 + 304 = 23989.07


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I should add. Strava tells me I did 1227km this year, which is a lazy year for me. I did 10+km each week on the gym spin bike so I might round that to a total of 1800km for the year or 1125 miles 

23989.07 + 1125 = 25114.07


----------

